# Flamingo report March 4th



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very good day Mac. Do that often? Bait or lures?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This time of year as the big girls move up into Whitewater and nearby areas anyone working lures for other species might just find a big tarpon has just eaten their small lure (while not showing a bit to give you a hint you're in monster territory...). That's the 'Glades when the conditions are right in the spring - Yippee!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Do it often? No. As Capt Lemay said, "anyone working lures for other species might just find a big tarpon has just eaten their small lure". 

It was one of those moments when instead of saying "yahoo tarpon" I said "Oh this is bad!". My snook rod was way under classed for that fish. I've seen very bad things happen when the fish out classes the tackle. I'm glad it ended the way it did.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When one of my anglers does the same thing... It' s usually with lightest rod on the boat... More than one drag clicker on a Stradic has died that way (and, of course, those clickers can't be replaced -you need to buy a new spool....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fortunately the rod and reel are just fine. My Power-Pole, well that's another story... chafing on the hydraulic line that feeds the ram lead to a release of fluid. Ended up dragging the spike for several miles down the turnpike. So we strapped it up and fish without it. Great news is the awesome warranty and customer support from Power-Pole. Parts will be sent first thing next week and I'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> When one of my anglers does the same thing... It' s usually with lightest rod on the boat... More than one drag clicker on a Stradic has died that way (and, of course, those clickers can't be replaced -you need to buy a new spool....


They are expensive, but the new Calcutta D will cast light lures well and has a great drag. I have not tried it on tarpon yet, but I think it will be good with the right rod.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

iMacattack said:


> Fortunately the rod and reel are just fine. My Power-Pole, well that's another story... chafing on the hydraulic line that feeds the ram lead to a release of fluid. Ended up dragging the spike for several miles down the turnpike. So we strapped it up and fish without it. Great news is the awesome warranty and customer support from Power-Pole. Parts will be sent first thing next week and I'll be up and running in no time.


 I always put a bungee on my powerpole when I'm traveling just for that reason. My buddies did the same thing. It snapped the fiberglass pole right off.


----------

